# May 2015 Pic of the Month



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

with the daylight hours drawing out (in Northern Hemisphere) we'll be getting our reds out on longer walks,,,,,don't forget your cameras  same rules as usual, 2 pics per member taken within the month, ie May, of comp


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I put a flower on her head. I think she liked it.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my first for this month, young Elvis getting a bead on the housemartins nesting in the eaves


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy on the Yorkshire 3 peaks 2 weeks ago,one foot of snow and freezing cold,Yorkshire in summer.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Eli at Oyster Bay dog show


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I used to think the OutFox head gear was so ugly I wouldn't let my dogs wear them. No self-respecting dog owner would do that to their dogs.

But then again I couldn't hike with the dogs off-lead through the pictured fields in April, May, June or July either.

I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Makes me think of the hats worn at the Kentucky Derby. 8)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Careful RBD !!!!!! you do not live in Kentucky - the girls chose 2 wear the hats - LOL !!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This month I will Honor my Mom, this was taken Mothers Day as we began our journey to Chico to the Graduation of her Great Grandson. We dallied our way up the road for 10 days visiting relatives on the way. She did Great, 3 adults and 2 dogs in a Motor home... Yep!!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Not a great photo, but it cracks me up. I tossed this banana peel off trail and he retrieved it by the stem and walked proudly with it for about a mile.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is Darcy and her second photo, the Yorkshire 3 peaks in summer....what a day 24 miles later..
I think her little ear is frozen to her face..bless her..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

2nd for this month


----------



## tzlj9r (Feb 10, 2015)

Our little boy Ranger!


----------



## Smitty2727 (Mar 17, 2015)

Our 10 week old girl Callie and my dads 10 year old girl.They've become good friends!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Penny thought that there was plenty of room to squeeze in...


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

Who's that handsome boy in the lupine patch?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Free to run the fields during foxtail season.

If you never seen a foxtail, look along the side of the trail.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

thinking now about doing a quarterly version, POTM entries seem to be dropping off, we're still get great pics, just a lot fewer of them , so I'm gonna call the "use it or lose it" card. I'm away again this weekend but will make time to lock down the thread for any stragglers..


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - so wrong !!!!!!! look at the hits on POTM - vote or not !!!!! it may make it easier if you want 2 vote - V 4 you Vote - hit the post & the PIC pops up !!! I'm lazy - can the forum do this ?


----------



## Lolagirl (May 28, 2015)

Lola in her back yard.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Both photos were taken on the Victoria Day long weekend on our 5 day canoe trip. We had the typical mixed bag of weather one expects on this weekend in Ontario, from 30+ degree weather, to the negatives and snow! Regardless, we had a blast. 

Picture #1 When roaming around an island campsite, Aspen stopped to wait for me - I'm not as fast at navigating the terrain as he is


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Picture #2

Before the snow hit, the bugs hit. No horse flies, or deer, flies, but the blackflies were merciless at times. For some reason, Aspen thought he could take shelter in amongst the downed trees. Nice try, but it didn't work, or I would have joined him.


----------



## redd (May 25, 2014)

Looking thoughtful....


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Smile!


----------

